# Problema con Intermodulacion e implementacion de filtros



## GustyArte (Abr 30, 2013)

Hola amigos como estan!

Bueno esta vez les presento una inquietud que tal vez alguno sepa como solucionar.

Es muy conocido en el mundo de la radio (mas en broadcast fm) el problema de la intermodulacion.
El problema que estoy teniendo es que estoy produciendo espureas en la banda aerea, cosa que no debe suceder bajo ningun punto de vista.
El problema es por intermodulacion, son dos emisoras que entran a mi equipo y las vuelvo a emitir en la banda aerea (saben lo que les digo)
Las emisoras en si estan en 89.9 mhz y 90.7 mhz, y mi equipo en 102.1 mhz
Las espureas estan en 114.300 y 113.500

Ahora bien, el equipo es de banda ancha, famosos por tener este tipo de problemas y con filtro pasa bajos como debe ser, aclaro que es un RVR nuevo, probe con el viejo M31 y tambien el mismo problema a si que descarto que sea un tema de equipo.

Tengo que implementar un filtro notch, para rechazar esas frecuencias que entan a mi equipo y aqui mi pregunta.
Creen que se eliminen implementando un filtro "stub", filtro de coaxil con punta abierta cortado a cuarto de onda de la frecuencia que se quiere eliminar.

Funcionara? alguien tiene algun dato al respecto?
Busque por internet y parece funcionar, pero no se en intermodulacion

Gracias!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2013)

saludos cordiales caro GustyArte , desafortunadamiente los stub con cable coaxial no te ayudaram en tu problema porque no tienem banda angosta suficiente para rejectar las frequencias indeseadas sin afetar tu portadora. La solucion es o uso de un filtro del cavidade tipo passa-canal ese tipo tiene la largura de banda pasante angosta suficiente para tu aplicacion .aca te dejo 2 endereços virtuales de fabricas brasileiras dese equipo : www.arseletronica.com.br y www.electril.com
Otra solucion mas barata es mudar el sitio de tu antena o mas distante  possible de las outra duas interferentes . 
Fuerte abraço !

Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 30, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta amigo daniel.

Mudar la radio no es una solucion practica en este momento, necesito implementar un filtro y me recomendaron un notch a un costo bastante elevado, por eso queria experimentar con los stubs, pero si no funciona, no funciona no me queda mas que comprar un notch.

Lo mas extraño de todo esto es que la teoria de la intermodulacion se aplica cuando el equipo esta conectado a la antena, pero cuando le pongo una carga fantasma la intermodulacion aparece tambien!! no entiendo el porque, no deberia (creo)
Hasta desconfio del receptor..

Sigo leyendo sugerencias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2013)

Lo mas extraño de todo esto es que la teoria de la intermodulacion se aplica cuando el equipo esta conectado a la antena, pero cuando le pongo una carga fantasma la intermodulacion aparece tambien!! no entiendo el porque, no deberia (creo)
Hasta desconfio del receptor..

Sigo leyendo sugerencias![/QUOTE]

Haora si tenemos un dato mui inportante, en la carga ficitia tu TX no tiene como intermodular porque para que ese efecto molesto exista las outras duas frequencia tienem que adentrar a tu TX via la salida de antena . Asi sendo yo estoi certo que lo problema en realidad esta en tu receptor de teste ,quisas sea un tipo scaner de banda ancha ese si es un tipo mui suceptible a intermodulaciones.

Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 30, 2013)

Tienes mucha razon Daniel, es un receptor SDR, no se si los conoces, pero es una "guia" del espectro.
Ahora pongo en duda su eficacia y funcionalidad con lo que dices.
A falta de un analizador de espectro era la opcion mas "agradable y economica" que encontre


----------



## elgriego (Abr 30, 2013)

Hola GustyArte,A que distancia haces la prueba de recepcion ,al lado del equipo o a unas cuadras? Coincido con el colega do brasil daniel lopes,,No puede existir intermodulacion,si el tx esta con carga fantasma.
Con respecto al filtro stub podrias probar,pero la solucion definitiva te la va  a dar un pasabanda,pero como ya sabras no son baratos.

Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 30, 2013)

Todo arranco con una carta de la CNC, intimandome por interferencias...
La prueba inicial la hice en el mismo domicilio con el SDR y tomaba la intermodulacion, luego pegado al equipo, con antena y con carga fantasma.
Dos equipos diferentes y lo mismo captaba.

Luego lo hice fuera de la radio y lo tomo.
No probe a mas distancia por el problema de estos receptores, que tienen poca sensibilidad y no tengo una medicion exacta de cuantos db esta teniendo la interferencia, con el solo echo de que este presente ya me pone loco, no quiero que exista!

Un filtro notch me pasaron un costo de 2500 pesos, no se si es caro o barato, pero pense que podria ser mas facil la solucion con un stub, por eso mi consulta a los que ya tienen mas experiencia que yo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2013)

Si yo lo conosco y tengo dudas quanto la robustes de tu front end , pode sener una opcion mas economica que un analizador de spectro pero sujecto a mediciones erroneas desnorteando el pobre usuario.
Una ocasion en mi cidad duas emissoras de FM una comercial con 10Kw y otra educativa con 300W ,sendo las duas antena en lo mismo sitio intermodulavam  causando una interferencia molesta en la torre del control del aeropuerto local, solucion : la emissora de 300W  mudou se lehos  y el problema foi solvido.


----------



## GustyArte (Abr 30, 2013)

Yo la emisoras que supuestamente intermodulo estan lejos y son de 300 watts, todas somos de baja potencia.
La verdad estoy medio perdido, mas por no tener un receptor o un analizador de espectro que me muestre realmente que sucede


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2013)

? Hai un aeropuerto cercano ? quisas alguna persona tecnica del munida de un handie talk aeronautico possa sintonizar las supostas frequencias dudosas para usteds y confirmar si procede realmente esa interferencia molesta. con el teste que tu relataste hecho en el carga fictia yo estoi certo que tu equipo TX no estas intermodulando o sea no es el lo culpado .



Las frequencias compreendidas entre 108Mhz hasta 118Mhz se destinan a radionavegacion aerea o sea navegacion de la aeronave por instrumentos ( VOR  o mejor :VHF ominidireccional range) . De 118Mhz hasta 137Mhz tenemos comunicacion de voz entre la torre de control y el piloto del aeronave en amplitud modulada (AM ) eso es internacional .


----------



## miguelus (May 1, 2013)

Lo que está pasando es un claro ejemplo de una Intermodulación de 3º orden veamos

Tu Emisor está en 102.1Mhz
Otro de los Emisores está en 89.9Mhz
 102.1 x 2 = 204.2Mhz
 204.2 - 89.9 = *114.3Mhz* Frecuencia interferida
 El Otro Emisor está en 90.7Mhz
 102.1 x 2 = 204Mhz
 204.1 - 90.7 = *113.4Mhz* Frecuencia interferida
Hay que reseñar que todos los Receptores de una manera o de otra intermodularán.
Ahora hay que preguntarse ¿Dónde se produce la Intermodulación?

Lo más normal es pensar que la Intermodulación se produce en el Receptor por señales de muy alto nivel, estas señales hacen que el 1º Amplificador se sature y entre en una zona no lineal, hay un parámetro que define la bondad de un Receptor, el OIP3, este parámetro hace referencia al "Punto de intercepción para productos de 3º orden" y en definitiva al comportamiento del Receptor ante la presencia de señales muy fuertes en la antena
Hay que reseñar que todos los Receptores en mayor o menor medida  intermodularán.
Para poder echar la culpa de este problema a los Receptores, tendríamos que conocer este parámetro, cosa muy improbable que tengamos acceso a ellos para poder hacer algún tipo de medida.

En Post anteriores se está planteando la posibilidad de que sea el TX el que intermodule, para ello tendría que darse unos supuesto difíciles de conseguir.
Al TX le tendrían que entrar por algún camino las dos señales de los Transmisores implicados, 89.0Mhz y 90.7Mhz, además tendrían que entrar con un nivel muy, muy alto, estas dos frecuencias se tendrían que mezclar con la propia del TX, 102.1Mhz  ser amplificadas y transmitidas todo esto me parece muy raro que pueda llegar a pasar.
Mi opinión personal y a falta de más datos es que es un problema de exceso de señal en los receptores.
Posibles soluciones.
Poner en los Receptores unos Filtros Notch para la banda de FM.
Poner en los Receptores Atenuadores en la entrada.
Bajar la potencia a los TX.
Alejar los TX del Receptor.
Cambiar de frecuencia los TX, teniendo en cuenta que habría que calcular las frecuencias en las que se producirían las nuevas interferencias, teniendo en cuenta los productos de 3º y 5º orden.
Veo que es un problema de difícil solución y que por desgracia se da con mucha frecuencia, cuando se replantea una red en la que van a estar implicados varios transmisores, es conveniente tener en cuenta las frecuencias que se van a usar y prevenir las posibles incompatibilidades entre las distintas frecuencias utilizadas.
En el caso que nos ocupa, Aviación, normalmente los equipos Receptores están alejados varios Kilómetros de los equipos Transmisores, de esta forma se evitan muchos problemas.

Sal U2


----------



## GustyArte (May 1, 2013)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!

Es como explicaste @miguelus tambien hice el calculo y da perfecto.
Un dato que me falto aportar es que con el receptor SDR la intermodulacion arranca desde 3 watts hasta los 600 del  equipo, por eso desconfio que me este engañando el receptor.
Como primera medida voy a conseguir un receptor fiable para poder corroborar que la intermodulacion existe y medir la intensidad.

Si bien es cierto, 102.1 es una mala frecuencia para estos problemas, los tramites de la licencia ya fueron iniciados y cambiarla es complicado, tanto por los papeles, tecnico y por la cantidad de canales disponibles en la banda (bastante lleno)

Estoy pensando que de existir o no, voy a comprar el filtro notch, asi aseguro que la banda aerea este limpia (filtro calculado desde 88 a 92 mhz) segun hable con el que lo fabrica.
Lo que me dijo es que el filtro rechaza esas frecuencias, evita que entren al equipo y asi intermodulen.
Creo que es logico, pero siempre queda la pequeña duda de la efectividad por falta de experiencia en este tipo de problemas.

Saludos!


----------



## miguelus (May 1, 2013)

Buenas noches GustyArte

Lo del Filtro Notch es una buena solución, pero hay que ponerlo en el receptor, la frecuencia de este filtro sería la de tu TX o la de la otra frecuencia que causa la intermodulación, 89.9Mhz o 90.7Mhz.

En realidad tu TX no emite nada fuera de banda, la Intermodulación se produce en el Receptor.

Piensa también que, en todo caso, habría más culpables los otros TX y la falta de protección de los Receptores.

En España existe un organismo oficial, la DGTEL (Dirección General de Telecomunicaciones) este organismo se encarga del control del Espectro Radioléctrico y homologación de toda clase de equipos, ante problemas como el que planteas, ellos se encargan de hacer la medidas radioléctricas pertinentes, si tu TX cumple con lo especificado,  lo normal sería que te concedieran otra frecuencia, hacer cambiar al Aeropuerto de frecuencias no es posible ya que se regula por tratados internacionales.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 1, 2013)

Estoy pensando que de existir o no, voy a comprar el filtro notch, asi aseguro que la banda aerea este limpia (filtro calculado desde 88 a 92 mhz) segun hable con el que lo fabrica.
Lo que me dijo es que el filtro rechaza esas frecuencias, evita que entren al equipo y asi intermodulen.
Creo que es logico, pero siempre queda la pequeña duda de la efectividad por falta de experiencia en este tipo de problemas.

Saludos![/QUOTE]

Yo recomendo o uso de un filtro del cavidad tipo passa-canal . ese filtro tiene una banda pasante angosta , no mas que unos 300Khz con baixas perdidas menor o igual a 0,5Db e deve tener su frequencia sintonizada en tu frequencia de operacion ( 102.1 Mhz ), la atenuacion fuera del canal sera mas de unos 30Db o mas ( 1000 vezes lineares).
Usteds podera contactar via e-mail las fabricas que yo te passei haciendo una cotacion del tal filtro en queston.
Buena suerte !
Att. 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## GustyArte (May 1, 2013)

Muchas gracias Daniel, voy a pedir cotizacion una cabidad y vemos que costo tiene!


----------



## miguelus (May 2, 2013)

GustyArte dijo:


> Muchas gracias Daniel, voy a pedir cotizacion una cabidad y vemos que costo tiene!



Buenos días.

Y poniendo una Cavidad en el Transmisor... ¿Qué es lo que pretendes evitar?... recuerda que las Intermodulaciones las producen los Receptores.

Y otra preguta... ¿Porqué el problema lo tienes que solucionar tu? recuerda que hay otros dos Transmisores implicados, el de 89.9Mhz. y el de 90.7Mhz., que lo solucionen ellos.

Una forma segura de evitar las Intermodulaciones es no transmitir (Todos los TX tienen un interruptor que pone OFF, ponlo en esa posición), nunca falla.

Sal U2


----------



## GustyArte (May 2, 2013)

Estimado, si bien es cierto que la intermodulacion se produce en los receptores, aqui lo hacen en lo que es banda aeronautica.
Tendria que pedirle al gobierno que mejore los receptores de aviones y torres de control?

La otras emisoras implicadas no creo que tengan mucho que ver, ya que mi frecuencia es la que genera la IM.

Si podriamos poner en OFF los equipos, pero es una radio comercial, no amateur, no es factible el consejo aunque lo solucionaria

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 2, 2013)

GustyArte dijo:


> Muchas gracias Daniel, voy a pedir cotizacion una cabidad y vemos que costo tiene!



Usteds tiene que especificar la frequencia de trabalho (102.1Mhz) y los conectores (UHF o tipo "N"), potencia de trabalho ( 300 Wattios en tu caso ).No orbide de las despesas de envio a tu pais .
Forte abraço !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 2, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Y poniendo una Cavidad en el Transmisor... ¿Qué es lo que pretendes evitar?... recuerda que las Intermodulaciones las producen los Receptores.
> 
> ...



Con el uso del filtro incorporado esta emissora de FM garantiza a todos NO ser el la responsable por interferencias molestas que porventura vienem a ser produzidas en quaisque otro servicio de telecomunicaciones.

Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (May 2, 2013)

Amigo, GustiArte, el problema se presento recientemente?, se presento con la aparición de las otras estaciones?,, puede que tu sistema irradiante, con el paso de los años,  haya sufrido corrosión en sus conectores, cable que haya sufrido perdida de malla por oxidación, te sugiero, verifiques  esto, antes de estar martirizándote; si a pesar de  no encontrar problemas en tu sistema irradiante, continua el problema, entonces podrías pensar en un filtro mas estrecho,saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (May 2, 2013)

GustyArte dijo:


> Estimado, si bien es cierto que la intermodulacion se produce en los receptores, aqui lo hacen en lo que es banda aeronautica.
> Tendria que pedirle al gobierno que mejore los receptores de aviones y torres de control?
> 
> La otras emisoras implicadas no creo que tengan mucho que ver, ya que mi frecuencia es la que genera la IM.
> ...



Hola...disculpe que me meta pero "@miguelus" esta tratando de explicarte "@gustyarte" que en este caso NO HAY un único factor (como en el caso de un accidente) si no que se conjugan al menos tres.
Primero(solo para enumerarlo no por orden de importancia) debe haber un receptor en esa frecuencia especifica "interferida"(114.3Mhz y 113.4Mhz) y tener en su diseño ese desempeño ante la presencia de dichas señales con esa intensidad de señales existentes al momento de la interferencia.
Segundo tiene que existir un emisor en la frecuencia de la radio que se "mezcla" distinto a la tuya pero específicamente en esa frecuencia(89.9Mhz para una y 90.7Mhz para otra).
Tercero tiene que existir tú emisión en la frecuencia que tienes asignada ahora(102.1Mhz).
Para corregir dicho problema tienen que intervenir en ALGUNO de los tres factores "sine cua non" del problema.
Solo puedes intentar(si ya no lo tiene tú equipo incorporado) hacer el filtro de 1/4 de onda a la salida con cable coaxil como en el inicio del post mencionaste para disminuir la intensidad de la señal irradiada por la segunda armónica en 204.2Mhz.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## miguelus (May 2, 2013)

Gracias a moises calderon por el magnífico aporte sobre Intermodulaciones 
Gracias ricbevi por la aclaración, intentaba llegar a ella 

En cuanto al filtro de salida en 204.2 pensemos en lo siguiente.

Todo Transmisor que se aprecie de serlo y más si está homologado, como parece ser el caso que nos ocupa, tiene que tener en su salida un Filtro de Paso Bajo, y dada la potencia que está manejando, 300Vatios, lo mínimo que tendrá será un FPB de 7º Orden.

Un filtro de 7º orden diseñado para la banda de FM, en 204,2Mhz tiene que tener una atenuación de 42dB´s, esto es ~17000 veces la señal, este mismo filtro, en 115Mhz tendrá una atenuación de 5,2dB´s, estos datos son para un Filtro tipo Chebyshev, para un Filtro tipo Butterworth son muy parecidos.
Hago este análisis para hacer ver lo imnecesario que es el poner un filtro adicional en la salida del Transmisor
Pensemos que los receptores del Servicio Aeronáutico pueden recibir señales entre 118Mhz y 136Mhz, la pregunta es ¿Qué tipo de paso de entrada utilizan?

Yo, particularmente, he visto los que emplean un paso banda que cubre toda la banda y otros que reparten la banda en varias sub bandas, en cualquier caso una señal de 202.1 Mhz estará demasiado alejada de la frecuencia de recepción como para que consiga entrar en el receptor.

Parece más lógico que sea la señal en 102.1Mhz y una de las otras dos 
las causantes del problema (bendita matemática que lo explica todo)

Para seguir analzando las causas de el problema nos faltan algunos datos....

¿Qué distancia hay entre el Transmisor en 102.1Mhz y los Recetores de Aviación?
¿Qué distancia hay entrte los otros dos Transmisores y los receptores de Aviación?
¿Qué distancia hay entre los otros dos Transmisores y el Transmisor en 102.1Mhz?

Lo de conectores oxidados puede producir algún problema, sobre todo en Receptores, pero recordemos que para que se produzcan intermodulaciones se necesitan, al menos dos frecuencias, la nueva frecuencia tendría que ser radiada con la suficiente amplitud como para llegar a un receptor que, en principio no conocemos a que distancia está, de ahí viene mi interes en conocer las distancias entre los distintos equipos.

Sal U2


----------



## GustyArte (May 2, 2013)

Gracias a todos por sus aportes, mas que nada sirven mucho para todos.



> Amigo, GustiArte, el problema se presento recientemente?, se presento  con la aparición de las otras estaciones?,, puede que tu sistema  irradiante, con el paso de los años,  haya sufrido corrosión en sus  conectores, cable que haya sufrido perdida de malla por oxidación, te  sugiero, verifiques  esto, antes de estar martirizándote; si a pesar de   no encontrar problemas en tu sistema irradiante, continua el problema,  entonces podrías pensar en un filtro mas estrecho,saludos.


Hola Amigo Moises, tanto tiempo!
El problema lo descubro recientemente luego de que el organizmo nacional que controla las emisoras me labrara un acta (La CNC - Comision Nacional de Comunicaciones)
Las antenas son casi nuevas, son dipolos cerrados soldados, un solo conector tienen, el de entrada de 1/2 pulgada.



> ¿Qué distancia hay entre el Transmisor en 102.1Mhz y los Recetores de Aviación?


Aqui no se trata de receptores en si, se trata que un organizamo especializado como es la cnc, con su arsenal de intrumentales, se presento en la radio con el acta labrada, donde dice que interfiero en la banda aerea en las frecuencias comprendidas entre 113 a 117 mhz.
Las dos IM que detecte fue despues de eso.
Mi radio esta a unos 6 kms del aeropuerto.



> Qué distancia hay entrte los otros dos Transmisores y los receptores de Aviación?


Las otras emisoras estan a 7 y 11 kms respectivamente del aeropuerto local



> ¿Qué distancia hay entre los otros dos Transmisores y el Transmisor en 102.1Mhz?


El primero esta a 1 km y el segundo a 5 kms

Yo no dudo que sea un problema de receptores, lo que me preocupa es que el organizmo que regula el espectro me intima al cece de transmisiones!
Necesito saber si existen y si es asi, eliminarlas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 2, 2013)

Caro GustyArte tente obter de uno laboratorio especializado en RF un laudo de frequencias espureas que tu TX  porventura esteja emitindo. Si caso qualquer espurio esteja ao menos unos 70Db abajo del portadora tanto usteds como las otras duas emissoras tienem la misma responsabilidad por el interferencia molesta y no solamiente usteds tiene que cece las transmissiones entonces que cece todos envolvidos .


----------



## miguelus (May 2, 2013)

Buenas noches GustyArte.

Bien con los datos aportados en tu último Post la cosa toma otro cariz.

Por lo que parece no es que interfieras en unos canales determinados, estás interfieriendo en una parte del espectro de la Banda de Aviación y por las distancias que comentas podemos desechar el tema de la intermodulación en los Receptores.

Tienes un serio problema en el Transmisor, seguramente alguna etapa está auto oscilando.
Si pones determinados filtros, no solucionarás el problema, lo enmascararás, pero el problema seguirá ahí.
Sería necesario disponer de un Analizador de Espectros para valorar que es lo que está pasando en el equipo, ahora me siento fustrado ya que sería necesario tener el equipo presente para poder hacer algunas medidas, pero nos separa un gran charco 
Si tu equipo es comercial, intenta ponerte en contacto con el fabricante.

Supongo que la antena ya la habrás revisado, una mala adaptación puede hacer que el paso final del TX se comporte de forma errática.

Otra posible causa puede ser ruido de la fuente de alimentación.

En fin es difícil valorar lo que puede estar sucediendo y sin hacer alguna medida  solo podemos especular.

Todas la medidas y pruebas hay que hacerlas sobre una Carga Fantasma y solo cuando estemos seguros de que todo funciona correctamente, conectaremos la Antena.

Sal U2


----------



## GustyArte (May 2, 2013)

Muchas gracias a todos, voy a hacerlo medir al equipo con un analizador de espectro y veremos que sale, despues de eso veo que pasos sigo!

Les tengo al tanto

Gracias!


----------



## moises calderon (May 18, 2013)

Amigo GustyArte, como le fue con el tema de la intermodulación?, logró solucionarlo?, saludos.


----------



## isilever (Jul 19, 2013)

guty arte- amigo soy daniel j ricci de lv12 de tucuman argentina. tuve un par de experiencias en este tema y la verdad que las fm cercanas a aeropùertos siempre tienen problemas. de todos los post que pude leer... veo que faltan datos importantes para poder ayudarte con eficiencia.

mi aporte es este y espero serte util amigo:

1- apaga ese transmi por que te van a decomisar todo y con justa razon... luego ya sera tarde por que vas a tener problemas con los papeles tambien.
2- EL PROBLEMA NO ES EL EQUIPO.- contas que probaste con un rvr nuevo(son de muy buena calidad y normalmente no presentan este problema) y un m31 de 300w que es raro que presente ese problema tambien. 
nota: banda ancha: te aclaro que es un termino que la mayoria de los equipos comerciales utiliza y quiere decir que te lo venden ajustado en la frecuencia que vos requieras. el tuyo especificamente esta en 102.1 (banda fm comercial)
3- resumiendo: el rvr si es nuevo es all in one. o sea que lo conectas a la antena, encendes y estas al aire por que viene el exitador y lineal todo en uno. lo que me hace presuponer que si probaste con un m31 tambien, tuviste que usarlo con el exitador del m31 y obviamente ambos ya estan en la frequencia tuya.
4- de la antena no das ningun dato: por ej: que tipo de antena es, caracteristicas tecnicas si es cerrada, abierta cantidad de dipolos, si es soldada o viene remachada, conectores que usa, arrays, etc.-
pero tambien faltan otros datos como ser cable de subida y conectores de los mismos, si revisaste la aislacion y no estan corroidos, etc.

para ir definiendo... 

A)El problema no esta en el transmisor, el problema es antena, es muy raro y tenes que tener muy mala suerte para que dos transmi distintos( uno de 1ra categoria y otro de medio pelo) produzcan el mismo problema.
B)Trae un torrista que revise todo y si podes consegui o arma un dipolo en tu freq. y proba que pasa. seguramente el problema ya no estara y de persistir proba cambiando la orientacion de la antena hasta que desaparezca el mismo (no uses el mismo cable y conectores en la prueba del dipolo solo para poder asi ir descartando)
Nota: no tengas miedo con un pedaso de rg213 y un dipolo te aguanta al palo los 300w 
C)Si el rvr es nuevo seguramente esta en garantia: seguramente lo compraste en empresas como vec raicon o fs24 (que son las que comercializan en argentina normalmente ese equipo) tienen un servicio post venta de lujo idem a m31.llamalos y que te lo revisen si esta en garantia.
D) cualquier cosa podes llamarme *Politicas de la comunidad *(espero que este dato no vaya en contra de las normas del foro. de ser asi les pido disculpas) asi vemos que mano te podemos dar desde aca.


saludos a todos y muy bueno el foro..

Nota Final: los filtros no siempre son la solucion mas eficiente al problema planteado y son CARISIMOS... para poder determinar si es indispensable la utilizacion o no de un filtro, primero debe analizar la situacion un tecnico calificado con el instrumental acorde...


----------

